# $1,500 stroller



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

This has nothing to do with anything - but I can't believe someone would consider a $1,500 stroller.

http://www.thestar.com/parentcentra...s/article/973385--is-this-stroller-worth-1500

And I'm sure her RRSP & RESP are maxed out...


----------



## michaelman501 (Mar 1, 2012)

This does not shock me at all, when my wife and i were stroller shopping we saw strollers from $100 all the way up to almost $2000....Since when did parents need strollers with full suspension and hand breaks lol ? I think alot of people by super expensive strollers for the "status" they feel it gives them. My wife and i spent $400 on our stroller and it was last all our kids.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

My strategy for strollers ended up being to buy cheaper strollers, but get different types/sizes for different uses. Ie an umbrella stroller for the streetcar or shopping, a jogging stroller for roller blading etc. I think we had a max of 3 strollers at one time. Doesn't work in a small apt, but ok on a front porch.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I've bought cars for less


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The ratio of debt to income hit 163.4 per cent in the second quarter, up from 161.7 per cent at the end of last year, Statscan said.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Or how about the people who bring these huge expensive strollers onto airplanes along with large baby seats and enormous multiple bags just to go on vacation for a week or two. I can't see myself enjoying my vacation if I have to pack half my house everywhere I go.


----------

